# Free tips for Landscaping photography



## laurentharari (Sep 1, 2008)

Here are some free tips from my 15 years experience, hiking all over the Andes mountains. When I first shot at a Mountain 15 years ago, I spent all day long watching it. I have learned that day that mountains change as much as the ocean can change. It has a lot of different faces.
When light reflects it self into its flanks you will discover a thousand things you have never seen before.
*Anticipation*
In order to realize a good shot you need to anticipate. But first let me tell you what I mean when I am talking of a good shot. A good shot is not just another picture of a mountain. It is a picture that hopefully people will remember because every thing is different in your picture.
Anticipation: - The main element in anticipating a good photo is of course, lighting.
Lights shows up the morning from the East and then dies to the west. Be on the right side of the mountain. Think that in order to have the best light that might lighten this part of a crevasse you will have to be at this high point at 4:00pm and be able to be down before night comes, or to even better camp up there not to be restricted by time.
- The second element in anticipation is the *unexpected.*
By watching the clouds  (cumulus) you can guess that there will be  a high thermic activity, therefore some chance to see Condors www.buyphotoarts.com check wildlife.( In the* Andes Mountains*) . Get your zoom and tripod ready. A dog barking you might see soon a Shepard and its animals. The sky changes again, cumulo-nimbus on the horizon, might get an electrical storm, which is an extraordinary show to witness. Get ready, low light, high asa, tripod, a waterproof case on hand. And be outhere no matter what... Is it cold, very cold, is it windy ? ( get good gears and your tripod set with extra weight - rocks...)

*Equipment*
Tripod, unlike many I use an old, heavy Manfrotto 3211, not one of these new generation carbon tripod. when I set my camera it stays. No matter how windy it gets, I have no issue with it. Now when it really gets rock and roll a few rocks will definetely settle it to the ground.
The king of lenses for what I do: Not the most expensive though, the Canon17-40 mm f/4L USM, then I like the Canon 70-200 mm f/4L USM that captures details of the mountains. And a Canon 28-300 mm f3.5-5.6 L IS USM Read my comments about this lens on previously posted article.
*Physical condition and preparation.*
I love hiking and climbing and usually I try to get physically ready two months before a trip. I leave at sea level and some of my photos are taken at 6600 meters, some 21,653 feet high. Check the mountains and volcanoes photos at www.buyphotoarts.com. So a lot of cardio (Trademill and step master - No mountains in Miami. ) and a gradual acclimatation on site is needed. For the highest peaks, if I feel lazy, I prefer to just carry my Canon G9, that really takes amazing shots in raw format.
*Be Ready.*
Be ready means: Get a good vehicle to go from a place to another. Get this 4x4 loaded with extra fuel, water, tools, parts, etc... Get your hiking and climbing gear with you at all time, you never know. Where I go no cell phone, no VHF radio signals, you are on your own. So trust the human factor. You meet people on your way, let them know where you are going and for how long. Police, Rangers, high mountain patrols, or indians or mountaineers, I stop, share a cup of coffee, chat a bit let them know what my plans are. This can save your life. They might be the only resource you have and usually they know pretty well the surroundings, they will tip you on what trail to use or not to use.
Comments at http://laurentharari.blogspot.com/


----------



## pm63 (Sep 1, 2008)

So basically, you want us to buy prints?

For anyone interested in well-written, practical landscape tips from a true pro I reccomend David Noton's despatches.


----------



## laurentharari (Sep 1, 2008)

sorry you took it that way pm63... My reference to my site are only to see the pictures the site does'nt even sell because there is no shopping cart ! Be kind and keep cool young friend


----------



## saltface (Sep 1, 2008)

pm63 said:


> So basically, you want us to buy prints?
> 
> For anyone interested in well-written, practical landscape tips from a true pro I reccomend David Noton's despatches.



I didn't get anything out of reading this thread either. If you're doing back country shots, you should already be a lot more informed than this about survival, weather, gear, etc.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Sep 2, 2008)

sounds like another jose villa.

signs on the forum and then when noone is interested in signing up for his events, leaves. 

although we all know jose's name already


----------



## saltface (Sep 4, 2008)

THORHAMMER said:


> sounds like another jose villa.
> 
> signs on the forum and then when noone is interested in signing up for his events, leaves.
> 
> although we all know jose's name already



Evidently you've been proven true.


----------

